# Receive Point-to-Point stream in OBS Multiplatform



## CrushedPixel (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it possible to receive a point-to-point stream sent from FFMPEG, preferably via the UDP protocol, in OBS Multiplatform? I'm using ffmpeg like this:


```
ffmpeg -f rawvideo -pix_fmt rgb24 -s 1920x1080 -i - -an -c:v libx264 -preset ultrafast -pix_fmt yuv420p -f mpegts udp://127.0.0.1:1234
```

ffmpeg is successfully writing the frames I'm feeding it to the stream, however when entering 
	
	
    



```
udp://127.0.0.1:1234
```
 as input in an OBS Media Source, I don't see the streamed video.

Is it possible to receive Point-to-Point streams using OBS Multiplatform, or do I perhaps have to use a plugin?

Thanks in advance,
CrushedPixel


----------

